# Forum > News > Community Chat > Gaming Chat >  [GUIDE] Left 4 Dead 2 - On Garena

## faithzz

*L4D 2 How to on Garena*

Hello everyone.
This is my first contribution to the site  :Smile:  I hope you will find it useful.
First of all I would like to clarify *what Garena is ?*
I suppose all of you know what Hamachi is , it is based on the same theory , you will be able to play games online with your friends and other people in lan mode.
The difference is : Garena has rooms with a capacity of 225 whereas hamachi has a cap of 16 (afaik).So basicly you join a room , then you start the game and there will be numerous servers.

I'll write down what you have to do in order to play in Garena.

*Step zero:* I suppose you have the game installed , or awaiting to install on your pc. If you have problems with this step , drop me a PM. I suggest you to get the No-Steam version.



*Step I. Applying the Garena fix*
After you have installed the game you have to apply the "Garena fix" to the game.
You can get it here: l4d2 2001 patch full no need change.rar.zip
You simply copy all files from the archive to your L4D 2 Dir , Overwriting all files.
Now you are done you dont have to modify anything else in the game.




*Step II. Getting & Installing Garena*
You can download Garena from Garena - Connecting world gamers | Esports platform| Dota platform| Cod4 platform| CS | CSS | AOE | Garena Fire.
Installing is simple , you wont have problems with it.
After you are done with the installing , start Garena!
A window will pop up offering you 2 choices , Login or Create new account.
If you are not already a user then create a new account. After done , login.
You will see a side bar on the left , with many games on it , choose Left 4 Dead 2.
Then some rooms will be listed , join one which is not full.
There you go to settings and set Revloader.exe as the executable file.


*Step III. Changing your nickname*
When you start the game the console will pop up.
First of all , for many people the console is bugged and can't toggle it with the 0 button (left to 1) so i suggest you to bind it.
You have to write this to the console:
*bind button toggleconsole*
You replace the word button with the desired button  :Smile: .
Now that you can open console any-time you can change your name with writing this:
*setinfo name yourname*



*Step IV. Play!*
*Playing as a client*
Start the game with the Start game button in Garena. If you done everything as I said , The game will start correctly. On the main screen you will see "Steam group servers" click on it , it will lead you to the server browser. There you can join a server.
*Hosting a game*
Start the game with the Start game button in Garena.
First , you have to give a name to your server before you create it:
type : *hostname yourservername*
Then you have to type:
*a. map mapname versus for versus*b. map mapname scavenge for scavengec. map mapname survival for survivald. map mapname coop for campaignd. map mapname realism for realism
For the names of the maps you just simply have to type map c1
It will list the maps of campaing 1 , and you may replace 1 with the number of the desired campaing.

Best Regards , FaithZZ
Reply if you are having problems with this or drop me a PM.

----------


## Gawdlaw

*^^ better guide then i made for Garena.

*

----------


## faithzz

> *^^ better guide then i made for Garena.
> 
> *


good to hear that  :Smile:

----------

